# endure the pain !



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Or Should we call It ''Living the dream''


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

'' living the dream '' must be something the union came up with .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Let's hear ya pains Boys !! 

You ain't foolin me me ! I know what hurts! :thumbsup:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have bursitis in the knee, now that is painful, every time I walk, bend, go up down the stairs 17 times a day. Oh and the stilt work is just the gravy


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Training new guys is pretty painful.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

The tingling and numbness in your hand when you start the day with spotting screws.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Lower back, left elbow, and left knee. As well as my ribs at the moment, I took a fall a few weeks ago and popped a couple of ribs. Been to the chiropractor and got them put back, but whenever I sneeze now they pop out again.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Since I haven't been finishing, I have a lot less pain. The left ankle acts up being there's a steel plate in it. The right wrist, lower neck, left elbow, lower back and knees ache on a regular basis. Other than that, I feel like a 20 year old!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Lower back, left elbow, and left knee. As well as my ribs at the moment, I took a fall a few weeks ago and popped a couple of ribs. Been to the chiropractor and got them put back, but whenever I sneeze now they pop out again.


My ribs seem 2 b sorted now Gaz! But still hurt now and again!
I can feel for u as its not nice!
Other than that this drunkin f*cker is holding together just fine!:thumbup:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Training new guys is pretty painful.


Im trying to figure out the less painful. Continue doing everything on my own with my knee pain, or hiring a helper . Oh I have lower back pain as well as the numbness/tingling in the knife hand. This trade is AWESOME


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive just been doing small jobs, Patch ups and painting for a few months so im totally relaxed and pain free at the moment, Its great, BUT, Calm before the storm, I have a new window factory to do soon 65m x 6.5m firewall, 175 sm raking ceiling from 3m to 6m, Plus the walls, offices, stairwalls, toliels etc etc, All needs done yesterday as the job has penalty's on it for the builder. Looking forward to it though, Will be great.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

Had to have 9 weeks off before now with sciatica. Once i feel it now come on, and it starts to go down the leg, i will take a few days off to save me money in the long run. Pains in wrist and elbow led me to getting anti imflamitories from the doc, who said that in our trade it was not uncommon to get pains in the shoulder as well. On telling her that it was never a problem she quickly replied it will.......


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Ive been painting alot lately too and its much easier on the body than what we do. This trade will wear you down.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Most days I'm good. But when the seasons change ( hot to could or cold to hot ) that first two weeks my lower back is screwed !! I'm starting to not like time off because that's when I feel the worst. I'm also noticing the cracks and pops my body makes when I get up in the morning LOUD.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I ran a lot of work, so I think that may have helped. I jogged in my 30's, and now at 53 I walk up a steep hill almost daily. Staying fit has helped. If I had one complaint it would be my arms go to sleep from my elbows down. I can still crawl around on my knees without pads after years of doing layout, so what the heck.

6:30 am here, and off with the pup to go up my hill.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Years ago . I remember a paper pusher G/C telling my Dad 'life starts at 60'...... While Dad was pulling up a bottom bead he said ...That's ****in bullchit!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

4 Weeks ago I jumped out of bed and It felt like I was shot In the chest with a cannon ball... I thought I was having a heart attack !

I'd been having a time with the left shoulder since January. It went out with a bang is all I can tell ya!!! When sitting down It hurts the most...While driving down the road I look like Andrew Dice Clay smoking a cigarette with my left arm hanging over my head ..


I've bounced back from Injures in the the past ,, But this one's a bitch!


The pain I can endure ...The lack of sleep Is killing me.

A G/c asked me a few days ago why I didn't have my 14 year old Son helping me out over the Summer . I told him If I have my way, My Son will never see a piece of sheetrock !!!!


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

That's a good point Moore. I also have a 14 yo and my wife said I should bring him to work for the summer. I told her that's why I work so hard... So he won't have to ever do drywall


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't know guys, if you bring your 14 year old son to work the experience might inspire him. I've taken my first 3 children to work regularly & now they all attend college. After trying drywall, they all figured out that getting an education might get you a better/easier career! I'm presently working on training my 14 year old son in the way he should go. A little hard work & sweat never hurt anyone (except Moore :whistling2, but it might encourage our young ones to obtain a higher education. :thumbsup:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Knowing my luck my kid will love it and dropout !!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> Knowing my luck my kid will love it and dropout !!


Yep....That's what happened to me!:yes:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

moore said:


> Yep....That's what happened to me!:yes:


Same here. Crazy kid :blink:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Dang I graduated and got a degree.... guess that makes me an idiot :jester:. The dark side pulls us in


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Dang I graduated and got a degree.... guess that makes me an idiot :jester:. The dark side pulls us in


Your one of the brightest members here TF...You pay someone else to do the work for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

It seems to me this ain't a trade you really plan on doing when your young. I was one of those bad kids. I got sent to live in Alaska my freshman year of high school. Dropped out after 6 months. My first job was working for a friends dad. He owned a logging company. In the summer he would tow his float houses ( about 6 of them ) to town and put them in dry dock. I would clean and repaint them for cash. I had a company truck at 15 years old. Once all the houses were done. I got hired as a deck hand on 37 foot crab boat. Pay was 1000$ a week payed on Fridays when we off loaded. I'd usually have my money spent when we left town on Saturday morning. I moved back to washington in 1996 and was hired by washington trucking. I did oil changes and repairs for about 6 months till winter layoff. By this time I was 17 dating a girl who said " my cousins own a drywall company " I interviewed with them and started scrapping houses the next day. This was supposed to be a temp job, till the truck shop called back. They did call and I turned them down. I ended up marrying that girl. I've been with that company ever since. One hell of a temp job !


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> I ended up marrying that girl. I've been with that company ever since. One hell of a temp job !


Sorry Man!!!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I graduated but my degree is in surviving self abuse and insane life decisions


----------

